# Weird noise?!



## theHomesteadRed (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok, next dumb question! Lol!
One or two of my 5 week girls are making a weird "thwack" noise. Kinda gutteral in nature. Not wet sounding. Is this ok? Starting to get sick? Acting fine, bright eyed, active, eating/drinking normal. Ideas?


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Could be normal, keep an eye on them.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

realsis said:


> Could be normal, keep an eye on them.


realsis...have been wishing you'd post pics of your young black frizzy. mine suddenly grew a comb and started some lovely crowing. Since his predecessor rooster got taken out by a hawk while we were away , I am delighted now. I can keep him. he is very strange, but he's my darling fuzzy boy.


----------

